

Aquatic carnivorous plants with ultra-fast traps studied - gsivil
http://www.physorg.com/news/2011-02-aquatic-carnivorous-ultra-fast.html

======
gsivil
The relevant video about the ultra-fast trap of that aquatic carnivorous
plant:

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zb_SLZFsMyQ>

